# Recommendations on Three-Dog E-Collar



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

The addition of number three dog puts me in the market for a three-dog e-collar. Something simple for when I have all three out chasing pheasants.

I have an old TT Classic 70 in two-dog model with which I have been pleased. I see they now make a three-dog in this model. Anybody use a Classic 70 for three?

TT also makes other models for three. Any other suggestions?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I use the TT 500 G2 EXP with three dogs. The only negative is that the collar selection button is a little too easy to switch and the difference between 1, 2, and 3 is not very great -- for me at least. I sometimes get a very surprised reaction from a dog that I've nicked incorrectly.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Any of the G2 EXP's


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

TT EXP models will do, The Field models are gret for hunting as are the Sport models. 

PM sent


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have the TT Flyway EXP and love it so far. I have 2 collars for now and love the ability to go to 3 if I can.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have the same problem with the collar select button. It moves to easily. But I still love the collar.


----------

